# Hg Night Cream?



## macchristyy (Apr 18, 2008)

Hello my lovelys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i need a good night cream for my face. i have been using my daily lotion which has SPF in it for the longest time. I KNOW, I KNOW! SOMEONE SLAP ME!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i dont want a cream that will be too heavy but i have some dry areas on my face that needs to be moisturized as well. I also get some acne here and there (esp. during that time of month!) so something that wont be too oily that will cause me to break out either

what are some of your favorites? im also on a budget so nothing too overpriced please! haha


----------



## Winnie (Apr 18, 2008)

My favourite is Body Shops Vitamin E Nourishing Night Cream which I really like! It won't break the bank either


----------



## Brittni (Apr 18, 2008)

Olay Age Defying Intensive Nourishing Night Cream - it smells AMAZINGGG and is very light! Plus, it's Olay so it's pretty good quality.


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 19, 2008)

I have never had an Olay product cause whiteheads or acne. Alot of dermatologist think this drugstore brand is excellent as well.  Even though I am 45 I have oily although thin skin. I don't use a night cream, but I do use their serums because they are concentrated ingrediants without the grease. I tend to get uneven pigmentation. Not everyone needs a night creme, but if you have dry skin or live in an environment that dries out the surface of your skin, its good to use.


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 19, 2008)

thanks everyone! i will add these products to my list =)


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 19, 2008)

I like philosophy hope in a jar, I also use MAC Moisturelush for the winter. Also try cedylfeld (I'm not sure about the spelling, but it's in a drug store, it's good for all skin types & especially sensitive skin, which I have)
Good luck on your search


----------



## Brittni (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacylynne* 

 
_I like philosophy hope in a jar, I also use MAC Moisturelush for the winter. Also try cedylfeld (I'm not sure about the spelling, but it's in a drug store, it's good for all skin types & especially sensitive skin, which I have)
Good luck on your search_

 

Cetaphil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't know they had a night cream, but I know even celebrities rave about their cleanser...!


----------



## rabideloise (Apr 19, 2008)

Garnier's skin line has a 24 hour moisturizer that may be worth looking at.  It's inexpensive and the one I have smells really good. It might not be something you'd want if you have really sensitive skin, especially if fragrance irritates your skin.


----------



## amoona (Apr 19, 2008)

I use Nivea for my face and for my eyes I use Olay. Olay has amazing skincare so if you want you can go to their website and they'll customize a skincare routine bassed on your skin.


----------

